# -15C Cold Start knocking



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

Was a little surprised to hear the engine knocking with a cold start this evening using the remote starter.

I hope the dealer used the appropriate oil.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Don[emoji768 said:


> ;109340513]Was a little surprised to hear the engine knocking with a cold start this evening using the remote starter.
> 
> I hope the dealer used the appropriate oil.


How long did the knocking last? Can you make a video?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

About 10-15 seconds until oil started circulating.
I can try to take a vid tomorrow morning.

Going to change the oil myself next week.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Don[emoji768 said:


> ;109341113]About 10-15 seconds until oil started circulating.
> I can try to take a vid tomorrow morning.
> 
> Going to change the oil myself next week.


Yep, it’s oil. Did you do oil change yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Don[emoji768 said:


> ;109341113]About 10-15 seconds until oil started circulating.
> I can try to take a vid tomorrow morning.
> 
> Going to change the oil myself next week.


Take a video for sure. It probably was the oil, but I wouldn’t be surprised if it was just noisy DI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

edyvw said:


> Yep, it’s oil. Did you do oil change yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet, only has 2500 km on the clock, though I contemplated doing it when I drove it off the lot.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

0macman0 said:


> Take a video for sure. It probably was the oil, but I wouldn’t be surprised if it was just noisy DI
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, I wish it was the DI that made that noise :laugh:


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Don[emoji768 said:


> ;109341225]Nah, I wish it was the DI that made that noise :laugh:


And 15C isn’t that cold either..... I’m due to change my oil as well. I bought all the supplies today, maybe tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

0macman0 said:


> And 15C isn’t that cold either..... I’m due to change my oil as well. I bought all the supplies today, maybe tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try 0W40. 
I had knocking noise using Castrol 5W40 in Passat B5.5 1.8T. 
Once I switched to Castrol 0W30 never had that noise. 
Noise with Castrol 5W40 was showing up after 2-3k on oil. 
All 0W40 oils in Wal Mart are much better then Castrol 5W40 which is go to oil for VW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

edyvw said:


> Try 0W40.
> I had knocking noise using Castrol 5W40 in Passat B5.5 1.8T.
> Once I switched to Castrol 0W30 never had that noise.
> Noise with Castrol 5W40 was showing up after 2-3k on oil.
> ...


Never liked Castrol... :thumbdown:


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Don[emoji768 said:


> ;109342089]Never liked Castrol... :thumbdown:


Get Mobil10W40 or Pennzoil Euro 0W40. Though Castrol 0W40 IMO is better oil. Castrol 5W40 is pure POS though and it is what VW NA is preferring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

edyvw said:


> G.....Castrol 5W40 is pure POS though....


Based on what? Your opinion?


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

edyvw said:


> Get Mobil10W40 or Pennzoil Euro 0W40. Though Castrol 0W40 IMO is better oil. Castrol 5W40 is pure POS though and it is what VW NA is preferring.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the owners manual says vw 502 - or if in a crunch use 504 - i changed my oil at 4000KMs with pensziol euro and since then my mileage is absolutely brutal . 
BTW vw 502 is impossible to find.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

AudiVW guy said:


> the owners manual says vw 502 - or if in a crunch use 504 - i changed my oil at 4000KMs with pensziol euro and since then my mileage is absolutely brutal .
> BTW vw 502 is impossible to find.


I use Tapatalk now so cannot see where you at. How you mean impossible to find? In US Wal Mart carries at least one VW502.00. 
In the end, you can find plenty online. 
However how you mean mileage is brutal? Did consumption increased? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

I’ve been told 3 different viscosities, manual says 0w30, dealer 1 says 0/5w-40, other says only 5w-40. Who’s right?

Leaning towards Mobil. 1 euro 0w-40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

0macman0 said:


> I’ve been told 3 different viscosities, manual says 0w30, dealer 1 says 0/5w-40, other says only 5w-40. Who’s right?.....


And why would you not believe what is _*written*_ in the OM?


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

The go to, most readily available one is Mobil1 Euro 0W-40 (502.00 spec). It's a very good oil, can't go wrong. If that's not available, the next one I would choose is Shell T6 Rotella 5w-40 (non 502.00 spec). I've had nothing but great results with that.

The ones I prefer to use is Motul 8100 X-Cess 5w-40 (502.00) or the new Liqui moly Leichtlauf High tech 5w-40 (502.00).

Plenty of information out there on Virgin and used oil analyses.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

0macman0 said:


> I’ve been told 3 different viscosities, manual says 0w30, dealer 1 says 0/5w-40, other says only 5w-40. Who’s right?
> 
> Leaning towards Mobil. 1 euro 0w-40
> 
> ...


Mobil1 in 2015 changed formula. They are packing a lot of sulfated ash which is really not best for DI engines. I think that is how they are addressing TBN depletion that previous version was known for. 
As for 0W40 or 5W40 grade wise there is no difference unless you are starting car below -35. Also, 0W40 because of grade is bit more difficult to stabilize so usually has better base stock. 
0W30 that was always available in the US was Castrol 0W30. They are phasing out that oil but it is still available on Amazon for I think $56 for 6qt. You are not getting anything with that oil compare to Castrol 0W40 or Pennzoil Euro 0W40 or Mobil1 0W40. VW502.00 means HTHS of minimum 3.5cp. That means that W30 has to be heavy, almost W40. For example difference in kinematic viscosity between Castrol 0W40 (12.85) and 0W30 (12.1) is less then 10% at 100c. It is same formula except viscosity modifiers. 
If you are stuck on 5W40, get Valvoline 5W40 MST or Pennzoil Euro 5W40. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

edyvw said:


> Mobil1 in 2015 changed formula. They are packing a lot of sulfated ash which is really not best for DI engines. I think that is how they are addressing TBN depletion that previous version was known for.
> As for 0W40 or 5W40 grade wise there is no difference unless you are starting car below -35. Also, 0W40 because of grade is bit more difficult to stabilize so usually has better base stock.
> 0W30 that was always available in the US was Castrol 0W30. They are phasing out that oil but it is still available on Amazon for I think $56 for 6qt. You are not getting anything with that oil compare to Castrol 0W40 or Pennzoil Euro 0W40 or Mobil1 0W40. VW502.00 means HTHS of minimum 3.5cp. That means that W30 has to be heavy, almost W40. For example difference in kinematic viscosity between Castrol 0W40 (12.85) and 0W30 (12.1) is less then 10% at 100c. It is same formula except viscosity modifiers.
> If you are stuck on 5W40, get Valvoline 5W40 MST or Pennzoil Euro 5W40.
> ...


I generally always subtract 5 from the cold weight so I will just go with the 0w40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Don® said:


> .....If that's not available, the next one I would choose is Shell T6 Rotella 5w-40 (non 502.00 spec).....


Major mistake. Using non-approved oil is just asking for a problem if you ever expect a drivetrain warranty claim. If I was VW that would the the first think I would be checking for.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

edyvw said:


> I use Tapatalk now so cannot see where you at. How you mean impossible to find? In US Wal Mart carries at least one VW502.00.
> In the end, you can find plenty online.
> However how you mean mileage is brutal? Did consumption increased?
> 
> ...


in Canada - we don't have many choices. 
so stuck with the dealer or jiffy lube or mr lube

that said i did penziol euro spec and since then - my mileage is brutal.. i used to do 580 KMs a tank, now it dropped to 425KMs


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

AudiVW guy said:


> in Canada - we don't have many choices.
> so stuck with the dealer or jiffy lube or mr lube
> 
> that said i did penziol euro spec and since then - my mileage is brutal.. i used to do 580 KMs a tank, now it dropped to 425KMs


Was this the first oil change? Maybe this is partly the result of going from 0w-30 to 5w-40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

AudiVW guy said:


> ....that said i did penziol euro spec and since then - my mileage is brutal.. i used to do 580 KMs a tank, now it dropped to 425KMs


Under the very same conditions?


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

0macman0 said:


> Was this the first oil change? Maybe this is partly the result of going from 0w-30 to 5w-40
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes first oil change but we stayed with 0-40


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

I talked the first oil change last night, never done an oil filter cartridge like that before but all seems well. I was a bit concerned about how it all lines up inside when screwing in the filter because there is still some play after the element is snapped into the filter cap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadimlitv (Aug 29, 2017)

Don[emoji768 said:


> ;109354209]The go to, most readily available one is Mobil1 Euro 0W-40 (502.00 spec). It's a very good oil, can't go wrong. If that's not available, the next one I would choose is Shell T6 Rotella 5w-40 (non 502.00 spec). I've had nothing but great results with that.
> 
> The ones I prefer to use is Motul 8100 X-Cess 5w-40 (502.00) or the new Liqui moly Leichtlauf High tech 5w-40 (502.00).
> 
> Plenty of information out there on Virgin and used oil analyses.


Just wanted to point out what I heard bout Shell Rotella t6. It's great for turbo cars, but bad for catalytic converters. It clogs them up. So if using on a tuned modded turbo car it's perfect where you have removed the cats. Not best for what we got. I just got my Atlas and I plan to use Liqui Molly or Motul. 


Btw for anyone who still doesn't know about fcpeuro.com It is a legit deal. You get lifetime warranty on anything you buy including oil. Only deal is you pay your own shipping. Do your reasearch . I am not sponsored or anything. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

0macman0 said:


> I talked the first oil change last night, never done an oil filter cartridge like that before but all seems well. I was a bit concerned about how it all lines up inside when screwing in the filter because there is still some play after the element is snapped into the filter cap.....


I have had VW's with this system for over 18 years and never had an issue with it.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

vadimlitv said:


> Just wanted to point out what I heard bout Shell Rotella t6. It's great for turbo cars, but bad for catalytic converters.....


You heard this? You have details? Technical explanation?


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

0macman0 said:


> Was this the first oil change? Maybe this is partly the result of going from 0w-30 to 5w-40
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Considering used oil analysis we had here and now this, I am more and more convinced that VW used thin 0W30, probably ACEA A5/B5 to maximize EPA testing results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

AudiVW guy said:


> in Canada - we don't have many choices.
> so stuck with the dealer or jiffy lube or mr lube
> 
> that said i did penziol euro spec and since then - my mileage is brutal.. i used to do 580 KMs a tank, now it dropped to 425KMs


I feel like my mileage has dropped somewhat going to 0w-40. Engine seems a little less quick to rev compared to the factory fill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

0macman0 said:


> I feel like my mileage has dropped somewhat going to 0w-40. Engine seems a little less quick to rev compared to the factory fill
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are having that feeling then there is no doubt VW used oil with HTHS <3.5cp. Probably ACEA A5/B5 to maximize EPA certification. 
Pennzoil Euro 0W40 is light W40 oil with HTHS of 3.6cp. VW 502.00 requires HTHS to at 3.5cp or above. If you have a feeling that engine is less responsive that means that initial oil was lighter, probably between 2.9cp and 3.1cp. 
That oil analysis that we saw here before also indicates light initial oil. That means that with VW 502.00 Atlas cannot hit 23mpg using EPA testing procedure. Wondering where else VW used some witchcraft to hide stuff.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

edyvw said:


> If you are having that feeling then there is no doubt VW used oil with HTHS <3.5cp. Probably ACEA A5/B5 to maximize EPA certification.
> Pennzoil Euro 0W40 is light W40 oil with HTHS of 3.6cp. VW 502.00 requires HTHS to at 3.5cp or above. If you have a feeling that engine is less responsive that means that initial oil was lighter, probably between 2.9cp and 3.1cp.
> That oil analysis that we saw here before also indicates light initial oil. That means that with VW 502.00 Atlas cannot hit 23mpg using EPA testing procedure. Wondering where else VW used some witchcraft to hide stuff.


I sure hope you don't have a job that requires clear logical thinking. We are not impressed with your stuff.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

0macman0 said:


> I feel like my mileage has dropped somewhat going to 0w-40. Engine seems a little less quick to rev compared to the factory fill
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could it be winter blended gas?


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

trbochrg said:


> Could it be winter blended gas?


I highly doubt that engine will feel sluggish bcs of that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

edyvw said:


> I highly doubt that engine will feel sluggish bcs of that......


:screwy:


----------

